# 1961 Super Skeeter Resto



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Use epoxy with that ply lease


----------



## Brackish (May 14, 2017)

yobata said:


> Use epoxy with that ply lease


It's going to be completely sealed, I was bummed about having to go with ply but it'll be done right and hopefully outlive me


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you got a good jump on the project. There's nothing wrong with ply, as long as you use epoxy it will out live you. 
Just a thought, you may want to test run the boat before putting the tabs on. Sponsons act sorta like trim tabs on smaller skiffs, so if you add the smart tabs on top of that it might make you plow through the water instead of ride on top of it.
How is 2" of foam inside the boat going to offset any weight?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

well if the boat ends up full of water the foam will offset a lot of weight 


Looks like a back creek fishing machine.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You mean if the foam gets soaked, or she gets swamped? In normal conditions the foam adds to some weight, not offsets it.


----------



## Brackish (May 14, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Looks like you got a good jump on the project. There's nothing wrong with ply, as long as you use epoxy it will out live you.
> Just a thought, you may want to test run the boat before putting the tabs on. Sponsons act sorta like trim tabs on smaller skiffs, so if you add the smart tabs on top of that it might make you plow through the water instead of ride on top of it.
> How is 2" of foam inside the boat going to offset any weight?


Maybe my terminology is fucky, but shouldn't 13 feet of 2" closed cell foam provide several hundred pounds of buoyancy? Wouldn't that keep the boat from sagging too much below the ideal waterline?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No foam inside the boat doesn't add any normal buoyancy. It only comes into play when if you have a catastrophic failure (cracked hull, bad thru-hull fitting, flipped over.....). Otherwise under normal circumstances it's just additional weight in the hull and adds slightly to draft. Dont get me wrong, I wouldn't own a boat without it, the safety factor it adds is huge in my mind. Just most people misunderstand how it works.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

all foam does is displace water. If your boat was swamped the foam (which might weigh a few lbs) would displace the same volume of water, which would weigh many pounds. The foam does nothing unless the boat is swamped.


----------



## Marquesa17 (Apr 13, 2017)

The build looks great please keep up the pics , love the BOSS mosquito


----------



## capncrunch (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like an awesome project.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You are not a novice - are you?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That thing will be great in the LA marsh. Get a push pole and sneak up on those bronze redfish


----------



## Ragland222 (Aug 27, 2020)

I like your boat. Mine 13 1/2 ft.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Great post. Thanks for posting. I have '69 that i just started. Now I am really inspired.


----------



## Ragland222 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ragland222 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have done a lot of upgrades I will try to send some cool pictures.


----------

